# Who could advise us what to do?



## ben22 (Apr 3, 2013)

My name is Abdul Baseer, I'm from Islamabad . My family wants emigrate to Canada (Toronto).
We want to move through the business immigration program, that is, through the purchase of ready business.
A lot of our friends who have moved to Canada recommended us to contact Lanier Law Firm Toronto. Yes, it’s a solid company, at first everything was ok. 
Using their services we have purchased ready business – a large restaurant and petrol-station- and paid them 30%. But attorneys of the company insist we would change the program on refugee immigration.
But we do not want to be in the status of refugees there, in Canada. But if tomorrow something will change in legislation and they simply deport us back to homeland?
Who could advise us what to do?


----------



## GoldDragon (Feb 2, 2012)

why would a law firm state you should claim refugee status if that si not your status?
That does nto sound good at all.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

If you claim refugee and are not legitimately so and are caught you will be deported and banned from entering the country again. I understand that processing time for Entrepreneur visas (a program that is currently closed indefinitely) can be 7 years or more.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

ben22 said:


> My name is Abdul Baseer, I'm from Islamabad . My family wants emigrate to Canada (Toronto).
> We want to move through the business immigration program, that is, through the purchase of ready business.
> A lot of our friends who have moved to Canada recommended us to contact Lanier Law Firm Toronto. Yes, it&#146;s a solid company, at first everything was ok.
> Using their services we have purchased ready business &#150; a large restaurant and petrol-station- and paid them 30%. But attorneys of the company insist we would change the program on refugee immigration.
> ...


Do not apply for refugee, dead end road. If you're thinking about business immigration, look into provincial nominee programs. Their net worth and investment requirements can be substantially lower than federal business.

Purchasing a company in a country prior to having permissions sorted out? Sounds like risky advice - what happens to your business/investment if you don't get work permission to be in Canada?

For business immigration, propose the investment only, submit application, and then spend money after immigration approval.

I'd check if the person giving advice is Authorized to provide legal advice and with their regulatory body as well if they're advising you submit a refugee claim, and get a second legal opinion.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

thinkering said:


> For business immigration, propose the investment only, submit application, and then spend money after immigration approval.


 So according to you, you can become a Permanent Resident only if you 'promise' to buy a business once you get a visa? That's new to me. Any link to this procedure?


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

EVHB said:


> So according to you, you can become a Permanent Resident only if you 'promise' to buy a business once you get a visa? That's new to me. Any link to this procedure?


Yes, but only within the context of active business investment/immigration (these are provincially run immigration nomination programs). In some provinces you can get PR status with the promise only (and fast track security deposit), and other provinces, you can only get temporary permission upon the promise of starting a business, and then PR status after performance conditions are met. In both cases, PNP program approval for the project must occur prior to the business purchase. The point specifically is that the business purchase should not happen prior to being selected as a business immigrant.

In the example above, where the person first buys the business prior to visa application, and then finds out they can no longer use that business for immigration purposes, the situation becomes very desperate. Applying for refugee status is an example of how desperate the situation is. Keep in mind that signing up immigrants for business immigration is a lucrative business (referral commissions) and that sometimes attorneys or consultants find themselves in a conflict of interest. If that is a legitimate attorney or consultant providing the immigration advice to proceed with a business purchase prior to government visa approval of the project for immigration purposes, then I hope they've paid their professional liability insurance.

There are many other PR programs that do not require active business investment. But if we're talking about business immigration (active, actually purchasing or investing in a business and managing it), then this option is available in most provincial nominee programs, which are outlined in the link below. You can verify that no immigration program requires an actual business purchase prior to applying for the PNP visa program. Applicants are first approved for the program, then sign a performance agreement, and then make the investment after that. 

BC (Example): Welcome BC - British Columbia Provincial Nominee Program

Other Province programs listed here: Determine your eligibility – Provincial nominees


----------

